# Mel Short Harley Davidson bicycle auction ?



## dave the wave (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/SearchA...cle&sort=relevance&length=10&start=11&refine=


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 2, 2012)

*here's more*

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/SearchA...ycle&sort=relevance&length=10&start=1&refine=


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> http://www.proxibid.com/asp/SearchA...cle&sort=relevance&length=10&start=11&refine=




I've seen all of these bikes in person at Mel's house. Would love to buy them.....


----------



## bud poe (Jan 2, 2012)

Some of the descriptions are mixed up but a seriously insane collection of HD's!  Out of my league but great to know they're out there....Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 7, 2012)

*?*

Damn. Registered ready to bid for one. Now they've changed the description and they're only selling the whole collection as one lot -

'Sold only as a part of a collection of eight.'


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there another link to this auction? I can't get threw.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are the pictures taken from the auction-


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 7, 2012)

Try this link Ed-

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=460&aid=47133&lid=12213846&rts=/asp/searchadvanced_i.asp%23searchid%3D%26type%3Dlot%26search%3Dbicycle%26sort%3Drelevance%26length%3D10%26start%3D1%26refine%3D%26nc%3D1325981475421#topoflot


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 7, 2012)

*Nice*

That 5th one down with tank is nice!!!











Hmm let see bid $25k on the collection to try to Win it Or bid the same amount on a "nicely" restored speedObyke????



Anyway hope someone here ends up with that nice collection


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 7, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> That 5th one down with tank is nice!!!




As the auction states, that is the only known original Harley tank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> That 5th one down with tank is nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm thinking 25k won't get you there! Being a Harley rider myself if I were a rich guy the sky would be the limit fo rme on this collection. Just to have one of these would be impressive! v/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 7, 2012)

that tanker should be a 1920 one year only from the catalog.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking 25k won't get you there! Being a Harley rider myself if I were a rich guy the sky would be the limit fo rme on this collection. Just to have one of these would be impressive! v/r Shawn




I think it's going to take a lot more than $25,000. to get these......


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Try this link Ed-
> 
> http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=460&aid=47133&lid=12213846&rts=/asp/searchadvanced_i.asp%23searchid%3D%26type%3Dlot%26search%3Dbicycle%26sort%3Drelevance%26length%3D10%26start%3D1%26refine%3D%26nc%3D1325981475421#topoflot





Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 11, 2012)

*Reserve*

Reserve is $95,000


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bidding reached $80k... No sale


----------

